# sharking Saturday???



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I've got a 6/0 that had yet to feel a fight and wanna catch a shark trying to go all day Saturday and still new to sharking so anyone going let me know and I would tag along as well as provide beer, laughs or interesting war stories.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I've got a 6/0 that had yet to feel a fight and wanna catch a shark trying to go all day Saturday and still new to sharking so anyone going let me know and I would tag along as well as provide beer, laughs or interesting war stories.


Steve you know im down. I wanna hook up on my new set up too! Lets go by joe patties and get their left overs fish heads and stuff?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

sounds like a plan man. where you wanna go?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Chicken bone or langdon or even the pass works for me. I have a ft. Pickens pass. All we need is a yak.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Hell actually if you can get me on nas thatll work too.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I may be in and have 2 yaks. Actually wanting to sell one if you guys are interested. Lets watch the forecast and see what the surf looks like.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ill be out all. dang. weekend.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I might be able to go out Saturday. I have a kayak but I don't currently have a paddle so hopefully my friend can come with his. Hopefully this time it pays off because last time sucked.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone have any experience for what are the best baits for sharks?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> I might be able to go out Saturday. I have a kayak but I don't currently have a paddle so hopefully my friend can come with his. Hopefully this time it pays off because last time sucked.


Oh yeah bring kyles yak.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

devinsdad
im interested in the kayak if you are really wanting to sell it. what kind is it and what size? how much were you wanting?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

He has it posted in the kayaks for sale section. $200 and it has a picture


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

AVID we can try NAS since you got a cart that will make it easier to get to where I wanna go and we won't need a yak you can cast to the deep water but they get cranky if you're out there at night so maybe try Saturday afternoon there then we can hit up sikes that night


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

and everyone else that posted text or call me and we could all meet up, I figure the more poles in the water the better chance of atleast seeing someone catch one. 2084045412


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Anyone have any experience for what are the best baits for sharks?


People who voted for Obummer...:whistling:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> ill be out all. dang. weekend.[/QUOTE I like your attitude. Im working on bait, chum and rocks for this weekend. How is the hunt for a new pole going? UGLY


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> People who voted for Obummer...:whistling:


If it was legal i'd be all over that.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> and everyone else that posted text or call me and we could all meet up, I figure the more poles in the water the better chance of atleast seeing someone catch one. 2084045412


Got an idea how im going to get on nas?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*kayak paddle*



southern yakker said:


> I might be able to go out Saturday. I have a kayak but I don't currently have a paddle so hopefully my friend can come with his. Hopefully this time it pays off because last time sucked.


 I found a kayak paddle floating in the water a couple months ago. it just takes up space in the RV so let me know if you want it. UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Got an idea how im going to get on nas?


show your drivers license and say your going fishing...:thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> lowprofile said:
> 
> 
> > ill be out all. dang. weekend.[/QUOTE I like your attitude. Im working on bait, chum and rocks for this weekend. How is the hunt for a new pole going? UGLY
> ...


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> show your drivers license and say your going fishing...:thumbsup:


Ive heard that doesnt work depending on who is working the gate. Ill try it and show them my delayed entry papers on top of that.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I found a kayak paddle floating in the water a couple months ago. it just takes up space in the RV so let me know if you want it. UGLY


Ugly, that would be much appreciated and help me and yakker out a lot.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Ugly, that would be much appreciated and help me and yakker out a lot.


 then its your paddle now. I think I will be in GB next couple of days/nights fishing for bait for sharking this weekend or you guys can pick it up in Milton if you are in the area. let me know what is easiest for you and we will make sure you guys have a paddle for this weekend. UGLY 916 532 4521 Don


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they should come to fort walton. seems there's nothing but spinners and sharpnose in pensacola right now.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> they should come to fort walton. seems there's nothing but spinners and sharpnose in pensacola right now.


Id be happy with any shark larger then 4ft. Only sharks ive caught are small baby black tips.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> then its your paddle now. I think I will be in GB next couple of days/nights fishing for bait for sharking this weekend or you guys can pick it up in Milton if you are in the area. let me know what is easiest for you and we will make sure you guys have a paddle for this weekend. UGLY 916 532 4521 Don


Yes don that would work. I live near the escambia bay bridge leading to pace. So its relitivley close to milton i believe. Ill make sure to get the paddle to southernyakker. Much appreciated. Friday work for you? Ill be in gulf breeze friday night. Ill give you a call friday morning sometime.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks ugly! If avid doesn't pick it up I'm sure ill be fishing Bob sikes and can swing by if you are also fishing there.

Haha there is a chance its the one I lost!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

foreverfishing said:


> devinsdad
> im interested in the kayak if you are really wanting to sell it. what kind is it and what size? how much were you wanting?


It is sold...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> Thanks ugly! If avid doesn't pick it up I'm sure ill be fishing Bob sikes and can swing by if you are also fishing there.
> 
> Haha there is a chance its the one I lost!


your welcome! I found it over by the houses east of archy glover boat ramp just floating along the bank, that would be funny if it was yours. It does not look like Im fishing tonight but I should be at sikes tomorrow night. shoot me a call when you guys head down there and we will meet up. or call if you want to pick it up sooner. UGLY


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> your welcome! I found it over by the houses east of archy glover boat ramp just floating along the bank, that would be funny if it was yours. It does not look like Im fishing tonight but I should be at sikes tomorrow night. shoot me a call when you guys head down there and we will meet up. or call if you want to pick it up sooner. UGLY


I doubt its mine I lost two paddles at the same time at portifino.I'll most likely be fishing tomorrow so we can meet up.once again thanks


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

How much are you selling for on your yak?

Never mind spoke before I read the whole post.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Good luck*

Its finally FRIDAY!!!! Just wanted to say Good Luck to everyone going sharking this weekend. Between all of us we should have about 20 rods in the water from Destin to Pickens and that should produce some great reports and photos. I look forward to getting everyone together for a little friendly competition and some good food in the near future! until then have fun, be safe, and I will be watching for your posts. UGLY


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it out tomorrow due to family in town. I'm hoping I can still make it out but if I don't good luck to all of you.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lets get together next weekend for an afternoon and all nighter. as long as the weather isn't too bad I'm down to go towards you guys or you can come here. i have two good spots and another i want to try.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Exposé myself to several minutes of light traffic,drag my gear through hundreds of feet of deep sand, risk exposure to freezing night temps, blistering day temps,dangerous marine life, stinky hands, girls in bikinis and being repeatedly bitten by a large Rottweiler. Just to be humiliated by a giant fish that most anglers have slim to no chance of ever landing and nightmares for months about the one that got away........uhhh sounds great count me in!!!! Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Exposé myself to several minutes of light traffic,drag my gear through hundreds of feet of deep sand, risk exposure to freezing night temps, blistering day temps,dangerous marine life, stinky hands, girls in bikinis and being repeatedly bitten by a large Rottweiler. Just to be humiliated by a giant fish that most anglers have slim to no chance of ever landing and nightmares for months about the one that got away........uhhh sounds great count me in!!!! Ugly


haha that sounds great! I'll have some of that too!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to see about putting my BBQ together and getting a propane tank. that way we can grill some food right there and not have to be gone too long. besides, i owe you for the food and brats sound good. 

And you make that dog sound vicious... lol.


----------

